# TiVo Premiere = Not Ready for Prime Time!!!



## MediaLivingRoom (Dec 10, 2002)

My TiVo Premiere keeps on having stupid problems. It reboots, quits from other apps, freezes. They should have not release this product and maybe they should not have used Adobe FLASH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TiVo Series 2 = Windows 2000
TiVo HD = Windows XP
TiVo Premiere = Windows Vista


JUST FIX IT!!!


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

Did you order one in spite of saying this a few weeks ago?


----------



## MediaLivingRoom (Dec 10, 2002)

JamieP said:


> Did you order one in spite of saying this a few weeks ago?


Yes, I wanted to give it a try. I have to see the failure for myself. And it is not ready. They need to FIXED IT


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

I think anytime there is a b-tch to be had, he makes a post  Take it back, your not ready for it either. I ordered one knowing it is a work in progress, if you didnt know that then you havent been paying attn.


----------



## MediaLivingRoom (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes, we'll see how many customers they lose on TiVo's financial results for first quarter ended April 30, 2010 after market close on Tuesday, May 25, 2010.

I am keeping my TiVo HD and returning my TiVo Premier. I'll visit in fall of 2010.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

MediaLivingRoom said:


> Yes, we'll see how many customers they lose on TiVo's financial results for first quarter ended April 30, 2010 after market close on Tuesday, May 25, 2010.
> 
> I am keeping my TiVo HD and returning my TiVo Premier. I'll visit in fall of 2010.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

MediaLivingRoom said:


> My TiVo Premiere keeps on having stupid problems. It reboots, quits from other apps, freezes. They should have not release this product and maybe they should not have used Adobe FLASH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> TiVo Series 2 = Windows 2000
> TiVo HD = Windows XP
> ...


Have you sent your crash information to Margret at TiVo.com?


----------



## dcborn61 (Dec 9, 2002)

nrc said:


> Have you sent your crash information to Margret at TiVo.com?


Has anyone had success with Margret solving technical issues? I've had intermittent displays of a HDMI connection not permitted message. I provided info to her as she requested on 4/22 and have heard nothing back.


----------



## Videodrome (Jun 20, 2008)

The 2 tuner thing is a bug enough for me , not to get one.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

JamieP said:


> Did you order one in spite of saying this a few weeks ago?


I really wish Media living room would buy a moxi and go hang out at the AVS forum instead


----------



## MediaLivingRoom (Dec 10, 2002)

ZeoTiVo said:


> I really wish Media living room would buy a moxi and go hang out at the AVS forum instead


Are you a TiVo employee, you have over 21,332 post, or do you work for this forum to have this many post.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

MediaLivingRoom said:


> My TiVo Premiere keeps on having stupid problems. It reboots, quits from other apps, freezes. They should have not release this product and maybe they should not have used Adobe FLASH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> TiVo Series 2 = Windows 2000
> TiVo HD = Windows XP
> ...


Windows Vista is the best in that bunch. Many times better than XP or win2000 ever was. Just like the Premiere is much better than the TiVoHD and the Series 2.

Personally with my seven Premieres I've had no issues with them. They certainly don't spontaneously reboot, freeze, or quit from other apps.


----------



## richklein (Feb 9, 2001)

I have given up on teh HD interface for now. I would much rather have the SD interface thats blazing fast vs slow Flash interface. I upgraded from a Series 2 so for me it was a worthwhile upgrade.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm glad you gave it a shot. I wonder how many people who said they would not get one, actually got one. And if for a moment they felt dumb about saying they would not get it. I also wonder how many people who say they are sending it back, actually send it back.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

MediaLivingRoom said:


> Are you a TiVo employee, you have over 21,332 post, or do you work for this forum to have this many post.


Lots of people have post counts that high here. Not employees of TiVo or Capable.

You knew the Premiere had issues and yet still bought one, nobody to blame but yourself.

AND after saying you wouldn't get one.

Nobody to blame but yourself.


----------



## Monty2_2001 (Aug 6, 2005)

I'm glad mine hasn't been crashy. Laggy, yes. I really hope they get that 2nd CPU going this month. If they do that and cache the pictures/data from shows I think 90&#37; of the complaints would vanish.


----------



## QSCSTech (Jan 7, 2002)

dcborn61 said:


> Has anyone had success with Margret solving technical issues? I've had intermittent displays of a HDMI connection not permitted message. I provided info to her as she requested on 4/22 and have heard nothing back.


Try changing the video output formats to just one format instead of multiple. I had the same problem and that fixed it.


----------



## cranbers (Apr 2, 2010)

I have the feeling every single tivo premiere crashes. The key is, are you watching it when it happens? I swore mine had no freeze/reboot issues, then one day it just locked, rebooted.

There is no way to know when it crashes unless of course you're watching it when it happens. Those who watch a ton of tv end up seeing it more often then not (the real couch potatos ), so maybe you get lucky and it doesn't crash when you're trying to watch. Only tivo would know this, closely guarded secret.

I went back to the sd interface, after having it for years, you actually don't miss much, so simple and snappy by comparison.  Hopefully the next update helps performance. and stops the crashing.


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

cranbers said:


> I have the feeling every single tivo premiere crashes. The key is, are you watching it when it happens?


If true, wouldn't there be more reports of partial recordings?


----------



## cranbers (Apr 2, 2010)

Well how much tv do you record at 3am? or any time during the night? most shows are probably recorded in the evening. Also there seems to be something to do with heavy load on the Hard drive. Recording two shows at once while watching a recording and having a blue light network transfer.

Try it  See what happens.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

cranbers said:


> I have the feeling every single tivo premiere crashes. The key is, are you watching it when it happens? I swore mine had no freeze/reboot issues, then one day it just locked, rebooted.
> 
> There is no way to know when it crashes unless of course you're watching it when it happens.


There is a way to know. TiVo remembers which option in a menu you previous chose and offers you that same option when you go back to that menu. For example, let's say you chose the 'Network' option on the 'Settings' menu. Next time you go to the 'Settings' menu, the 'Network' line in the list will be pre-selected.

Now, if the TiVo reboots, all the menus are reset. So, if you go to the 'Settings' menu and the highlighted option is the item at the TOP of the list, you know the TiVo rebooted. If your last choice is highlighted, it hasn't rebooted.


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

cranbers said:


> Well how much tv do you record at 3am? or any time during the night? most shows are probably recorded in the evening. Also there seems to be something to do with heavy load on the Hard drive. Recording two shows at once while watching a recording and having a blue light network transfer.
> 
> Try it  See what happens.


I set up movie records (some longer than 2 hours) that happen in the day and middle of the night. So far I haven't had one partial recording since 14.1c. If my TiVo was crashing at random times, I think I would get at least one partial.

I'm not saying your theory isn't true, just skeptical. If all Premieres are prone to crash and reboot even when not being watched, more people would report at least a few mysterious partial recordings. I haven't heard anyone have this complaint.

Is there anything in the System Info that says last time rebooted?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

cranbers said:


> I have the feeling every single tivo premiere crashes. The key is, are you watching it when it happens? I swore mine had no freeze/reboot issues, then one day it just locked, rebooted.
> 
> There is no way to know when it crashes unless of course you're watching it when it happens. Those who watch a ton of tv end up seeing it more often then not (the real couch potatos ), so maybe you get lucky and it doesn't crash when you're trying to watch. Only tivo would know this, closely guarded secret.
> 
> I went back to the sd interface, after having it for years, you actually don't miss much, so simple and snappy by comparison.  Hopefully the next update helps performance. and stops the crashing.


Nope, none of my boxes are crashing and rebooting. There is nothing in my router log for any of my TiVos disconnecting and reconnecting to it. So I can say with absolute certainty, that none of my seven Premieres have rebooted.


----------



## ldobson (Jan 18, 2004)

cranbers said:


> I have the feeling every single tivo premiere crashes. The key is, are you watching it when it happens? I swore mine had no freeze/reboot issues, then one day it just locked, rebooted.
> 
> There is no way to know when it crashes unless of course you're watching it when it happens. Those who watch a ton of tv end up seeing it more often then not (the real couch potatos ), so maybe you get lucky and it doesn't crash when you're trying to watch. Only tivo would know this, closely guarded secret.
> 
> I went back to the sd interface, after having it for years, you actually don't miss much, so simple and snappy by comparison.  Hopefully the next update helps performance. and stops the crashing.


Easy, Enable the TiVo clock, when the TiVo reboots, it will not come back up with the clock, when your clock dissapears you know the box got rebooted.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Am I the only one that doubts that the OP actually owns a Premiere?


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

MickeS said:


> Am I the only one that doubts that the OP actually owns a Premiere?


Nope, I do too.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

MickeS said:


> Am I the only one that doubts that the OP actually owns a Premiere?


One way to find out -

MediaLivingRoom: What Flash Player version do you have? It is found on the last page of System Information (TiVo Central > Messages & Setting > Account & System Information > System Information).


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

TrueTurbo said:


> There is a way to know. TiVo remembers which option in a menu you previous chose and offers you that same option when you go back to that menu. For example, let's say you chose the 'Network' option on the 'Settings' menu. Next time you go to the 'Settings' menu, the 'Network' line in the list will be pre-selected.
> 
> Now, if the TiVo reboots, all the menus are reset. So, if you go to the 'Settings' menu and the highlighted option is the item at the TOP of the list, you know the TiVo rebooted. If your last choice is highlighted, it hasn't rebooted.


A easy way i use is turn on the screen clock as that will not survive any reboot. (SPS9S)


----------



## kylemax (Mar 11, 2010)

dcborn61 said:


> Has anyone had success with Margret solving technical issues? I've had intermittent displays of a HDMI connection not permitted message. I provided info to her as she requested on 4/22 and have heard nothing back.


I actually did hear back from her after telling her the issues with OTA signals. She said that she wasn't aware of this problem and would relay it to the technical staff. Not sure if she reads much on here because there were lots of posts about this but at least I got a response.


----------



## mec1991 (Nov 5, 2004)

MickeS said:


> Am I the only one that doubts that the OP actually owns a Premiere?


If he doesn't have one, can a mod please ban him? For good?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

mec1991 said:


> If he doesn't have one, can a mod please ban him? For good?


How would one know if somebody did not own a Premiere ??

I guess if that person posted "what a great looking pink Premiere I have".


----------



## mec1991 (Nov 5, 2004)

lessd said:


> How would one know if somebody did not own a Premiere ??
> 
> I guess if that person posted "what a great looking pink Premiere I have".


See Orangeboy's post.

Of course by now he has had enough time to call someone and get the info.


----------

